# DPP 4 en EOS Utility 3 now available in Europe for download



## candyman (Jul 4, 2014)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/digital_photo_professional_4_0_launched.do?utm_source=newsletter_july_1_14&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jul 15, 2014)

I´ve used DPP4 and EOS Utility 3 since the official Release, but yesterday EOS Utility crashed
while downloading some RAW´s from the Cam. - and now EOS Utility does not start anymore.
Wenn attaching the Camera - EOS Utility crashes, uninstall and reinstall does not fix the Problem, so i assume an Problem inside some other Code ?

Actually i use again EOS Utility 2 and DPP4 ( not that fun to reinstall Windows  ) .

Any Idea ?

Greetings Bernd


----------



## candyman (Jul 15, 2014)

Bernd FMC said:


> I´ve used DPP4 and EOS Utility 3 since the official Release, but yesterday EOS Utility crashed
> while downloading some RAW´s from the Cam. - and now EOS Utility does not start anymore.
> Wenn attaching the Camera - EOS Utility crashes, uninstall and reinstall does not fix the Problem, so i assume an Problem inside some other Code ?
> 
> ...



Actually I have no idea. But, could there be a problem with the memorycard of your camera? Is there a way to check an other memorycard?


----------



## Bernd FMC (Jul 15, 2014)

I´ve got other MemoryCards, but EOS Utility ist still working fine with the same Hardware.

And - while starting EOS Utility 3 - it´s awaiting the Cam. - at the Point i switch the Camera on
the Programm freezes and Windows report a Crash.

After killing the EOS Utility 3 Task i could start V2 and download the Data.

Something happened while a Download - where the Programm crashed while running and working.
After this the Programm does not work anymore - from the first Start.

But i will try an other Card - see what will happen ?

Bernd


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Bernd. 
If the crash is causing a restart of windows it sometimes pays to do an additional shut down and restart before opening the program.
Also have you tried system restore, take your PC back to before the crash, this action does not remove documents, but will remove any programs added after the restore point, eos utility2?
As with any major change to windows be backed up first!

Cheers Graham.


----------

